# Thayeria boehlkei (Penguin Tetra) Help!



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a group of 6 penguin tetras that i need to get rid of as they are kind of rude little fish lol (they were an impulse buy, sigh). I'm not really sure how i would go about this though. I know that usually you can bring fish you don't want to a LFS but the Big Al's near me has not been accepting livestock for a while now. Any other fish store is too far for the fish in the cold weather (i would think).

Should I try to sell them in the for sale section? Help!

PS i do have another tank i could put them in but I still don't really want to keep them. sorry penguins. 

PPS they are all healthy and active


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

This is a great forum to sell livestock, dry goods, hardware etc
If you don't want these fish for whatever reason (and yes we all impulse buy) I would do what you suggested and post them in the freshwater livestock for sale section on this forum 
With the money you make, you can re-invest in other type of fish that you are more comfortable with 
Bet they sell quickly !! 
I should also mention that you can offer them for trade on this forum too in case you want to try and trade for a specific type of fish, plant, hardware that you would prefer 
Good luck


----------

